# Any reviews on Riviera Beach and Spa, Capistrano Beach



## momeason (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, I am going to be at RBC on March 29-April 5? Any hints for what room to try to get or what to avoid? Any other general advice is appreciated.  We have a 2 BR reserved. I am going with my sister to visit her son who lives at Dana Point.

Thanks,
momeason


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 6, 2008)

Did you see the 33 reviews in the TUG Review Pages?


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 6, 2008)

I would try to get the top floor.  Most, if not all of the 2-br units face away from the ocean.  If you are in a unit that faces away from the ocean, all you probably will see is a very steep cliff, and you ae at the base of the cliff.

Call the resort to see if there are any 2-br units that face the ocean, and request one of those.

You also might go the the website---www.pacificmonarch.com ---so you can view the resort and the floorplans.

Tony


----------



## lawren2 (Jan 6, 2008)

DH stayed there <courtesy TPI exchange> last November. He really liked the property, especially the heated pool, and the unit. Said everything was in very nice condition. Most one bedrooms have oceanview, which is what he had.

Only mention of unhappiness was the rail system noise which you really can't avoid in the SCal coastals and the walk over to the beach itself. But he was quite satisfied and would return to RB.

Very comfortable there with proximity to Dana Point and Laguna Beach which is where we usually go.


----------



## momeason (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info. My nephew said the coastal train does not run at night. Daytime noise is no biggie to me. 

Thanks,
Sherry


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 7, 2008)

There are many 2 bedroom units at Riviera Beach & Spa which face the ocean. (All rooms in phase one do) But about 1/2  the rooms in phase 2 face the hill. (FYI  all the 2 bedrooms at Riviera Shores, which is next door, face the hill)  The resort is on a somewhat buzy road and as stated the train is across the street. BUT, We've never had a problem with the noise bothering us. 

The resort offers all gueat free use of their bikes so you may wish to try a bike ride. 

The closest store is the huge Costco about 1 mile away. A little farther is an Albertson. 

The restaurant next store is rated as one of the best mexican restaurants in all of SoCal. But we thought it was just OK. The restuarant on the top floor of the resort is OK, (kind of denny like food) but it was cheap and had a great view. We really enjoyed our breakfasts and lunches there. 

Have a great trip!

PS in both resorts all the 1 bedrooms face the ocean!!


----------



## Mimi (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks to Trading Places, we will be at Riviera Beach and Spa January 21-Feb 3. The previous week we are booked at Surfside Inn, Capistrano Beach. So glad the weather has improved. Will share impressions upon our return.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jan 9, 2008)

Can't wait to hear what you think.  Hopefully someday I will visit Riviera Beach Spa Resort since I own there!

Have a great time !!


----------



## applegirl (Jan 9, 2008)

I used to live and work a stones throw from this resort and I miss living down there! The resort itself is in a very convenient location for lots of interesting places and things to do in South Orange County. As mentioned it is on a busy street (part of PCH), but the biggest note of immediate concern is that the beach in front of the property is not the best.  Maybe it used to be better, but I've been there as recent as this past summer and it is quite sloped just before you hit the water. Not great for walking right along the surf or for little children, but it's nice to sit on the sand and listen to the waves or walk along the dry sand area.  The best beach nearby in my opinion is just south of the San Clemente Pier. The parking is kinda limited (maybe not a problem this time of year) but worth it. Also, try the Fisherman's Restaurant located on the pier with awesome sunset views. During the week they have a great Happy Hour deal. You can get a simple dinner for like $3.00 or something close to that plus great drink specials every night. With the views at sunset from their deck, this has to be one of the best deals in S. OC!:ignore: 
In my single and poor days the dinner was only $2.00 and I enjoyed that.

Some restaurant recommendations I have for you: Overlooking Dana Point Harbor with nice views are Chart House and Cannon's (great happy hour).
Hennessey's Tavern in downtown DP. Sarducci's in downtown San Juan by the Amtrack station. Really beautiful outdoor patio seating by fountain and close walk to the mission. On a warm sunny day this is a favorite spot for lunch. The Ritz Carlton in Laguna Niguel for cocktails. If you haven't ever done this, you must do it. It's wonderful and so much cheaper than going there for dinner, yet you can get all the benefits like watching sunset and walking the grounds of the hotel. Just park in the parking lot for Salt Creek Beach and walk across the street.  The views from the deck restaurant at the Cliff's Marriott above Dana Point Harbor is terrific for lunch on a clear day. Beautiful grounds too. Oh, and don't forget Sonny's in San Clemente for fabulous Italian food and Pizza. This is very popular for good reason! It's been a long time favorite of mine (since early college! Oh, many moons ago.).

If you have never seen the San Juan Capistrano Mission before,you must go. It's one of the prettiest of all the missions and has the oldest continuosly used chapel in the state. The old downtown area immediately surrounding it is also qutie cute and nice for walking around.

Hope you have a fabulous time in my old stomping grounds!:whoopie: 
-Janna


----------



## LynneA (Jan 9, 2008)

I will be going to Riveria Shores Resort in August which I believe is actually a phase of Riveria Beach Resort.  Are you planning on visiting the Hollywood area while you are there? I am kind of worried about the drive from the resort to that area, but we are planning on seeing the Los Angelas area probably San Deigo. Let me know if you have any info to share.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 11, 2008)

The most direct way to get from Rivirea Shores into LA/Hollywood is via I-5  But the I-5 freeway north of the Knotts Berry Farm area is a parking lot. (it great for Disney and KBF) So IMHO, I'd take the I-5 but get off before you get too far north and take one of the many other freeways into LA.


----------



## momeason (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks, Applegirl, for all the wonderful hints on where to go and where to eat.
Between all your hints and all my nephew has planned, we are set. We are planning to do things in the immediate area and maybe San Diego. We are not planning to go to Points north. I have been to LA and it is not my cup of tea.

I exchanged into this resort with II so I don't know the best way to make requests for the top floor with oceanview, but I will try. I am sure the resort will try to sell me, but it won't work. My husband is not even going, just my sister and me.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 7, 2008)

momeason said:


> I exchanged into this resort with II so I don't know the best way to make requests for the top floor with oceanview, but I will try. I am sure the resort will try to sell me, but it won't work. My husband is not even going, just my sister and me.



I'm not sure if they (Monarch Grand) are doing any sales out of the two resorts in Dana Point. I believe that they do their sales from their Palm Springs and LV resorts.


----------

